# Dashboard 7 inch monitor



## rageous1 (Apr 6, 2011)

How tough are the 7 inch dashboard monitors, will they hold up to summer heat?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Is this legal in your state? 

BG


----------



## rageous1 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not sure if it is legal or not, probley not, I not plan on watching movies while I drive, yet! It is to be used for a backup camera for my truck, soooo much easyier to hook up trailers with a backup camera


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Do a goggle search for back up cameras, there are all kinds of places that sell them. I would say that they only will work in reverse gear. 

Making your own, I think you could get into trouble with the law.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Some car GPS headunits come with 7" screens, others with ~6" or so, and most have the ability to connect an optional backup camera. By design they pop up the rear cam picture when you shift into reverse. On my JVC you can also bring up the rear view pic anytime via the function menus. All perfectly legal.

The only thing that is not kosher is bypassing the parking brake interlock that prevents DVD video playing whilst in motion.


----------

